# Next after drywall mud has been sanded



## cfalk (Feb 27, 2014)

After drywall is hung, taped, mud, sanded what is next? Do I need to do anything to get dust off before being primed? Such as a damp cloth? Or should primer go up immediately?


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

Feather duster and then primer. After the primer take a new look at the finish and repair as needed.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If you where to prime without getting off the dust the primmer would just peel off and look rough.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes damp cloth, shop vac, or even a floor mop but the dust must be removed for the primer to stick.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

The paint roller and primer will take care of the minor amount of dust still remaining after hitting it with a duster. A floor mop or a damp cloth will damage the new surface an is a poor idea.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I've always used one of these. Sometimes I even use a very soft bristled push broom for larger areas. You mainly want to get the majority of the dust off the walls. I know some painters who do use a floor mop to get the remaining dust off the walls. Some even use a vacuum. I don't go to that extreme because I sand the drywall thoroughly AFTER priming. This removes any "boogers", etc that may have been in the primer or got on the wall somehow during the priming process. Again, I use the hand brush to knock down any dust. A floor mop could be used at this stage also.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

After our first brush off the dust from sanding, prime, and then hold a work light at an angle to the wall.....and you will see plenty of areas that need repair. Ron


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Sanded? Only one coat?

I don't know of anyone who can tape and mud drywall with one application....unless your doing a textured coating.


----------



## cfalk (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks all. So sounds like I should us a dry feather duster or soft broom. To be clear I'm hacking the drywall professionally installed, but they mentioned they don't clean the walls post sanding so I wanted to ensure I knew what was my next step after they finished up. Regards


----------



## daveblt (Nov 7, 2011)

More than likely you will need at least 3 coats . If you can do a real good, smooth job with the mud you can save yourself from dealing with the dust by wet sanding .


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

ddawg16 said:


> Sanded? Only one coat?
> 
> I don't know of anyone who can tape and mud drywall with one application....unless your doing a textured coating.


The Gypsum Association requires two coats for textured walls (GA 214-10)

Level 3


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i just use a rag to wipe the area. then i use a flashlight to see the mistakes. i do this until it looks good. then i prime. the a light sanding. then paint, sand, paint. done.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

[QUOTE="kc_fella".......drywall professionally installed, but they mentioned they don't clean the walls post sanding so I wanted to ensure I knew what was my next step after they finished up....[/QUOTE]


I've often wondered why that is. I've never worked behind any drywallers that cleaned up their mess. Mud all over tub/shower enclosures, dust in the tubs and all over the floor and walls, outlets filled with dust. Some of the more modern crews are using dustless sanding which helps a lot, but they still leave a mess for the painters to clean up. 

A lot of times if it a new house or a separate addition on a house, after vacuuming I will open all the windows and doors and put fans in a few of them to ensure good airflow. Then I take an electric leaf blower and blow all the residual dust out of the place. This cleans out all the little cracks and crevices where dust hides waiting to be blown out by my airless sprayer.


----------

